# baking substrate, gloves are off



## mcsinny99 (Sep 2, 2008)

I seem to have a problem with some sort of parasite and snails booming in my substrate. My question is if I bake the substrate, say around 190F (it will kill everything) will it still retain nutrients. I realize it will also kill the bacteria, which is fine, I have time to cycle the tank.

Thanks


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

I'm not 100% sure on the nutrients issue, but I have to warn you, it will STINK! We did a test in college where we were to collect soil samples and dry them out and then bring to the lab to do organic matter analysis. Well, I procrastinated and decided to dry mine out in the oven. UHGGG!!!! The smell was awful! ainkille


----------



## mcsinny99 (Sep 2, 2008)

davemonkey said:


> I'm not 100% sure on the nutrients issue, but I have to warn you, it will STINK! We did a test in college where we were to collect soil samples and dry them out and then bring to the lab to do organic matter analysis. Well, I procrastinated and decided to dry mine out in the oven. UHGGG!!!! The smell was awful! ainkille


Hmm, maybe there is another way? Stinky is bad.:^o#-o


----------



## 1aqumfish (Jul 28, 2008)

I would just go for a long dry-out period on a tarp or plastic sheet in the sun most higher forms of life will die from this but the bacteria should survive this, without knowing what the offending beast is I don't think anyone could give you a more sure way to go about this. It wont add anything harmful to your tank or even stink-up your house.


----------



## freydo (Jan 7, 2006)

it depends on what type of substrate you're talking about. if it's eco-complete or ADA, then yes, you would be killing off the inherent benefits of the substrate. if you're talking about flourite, it won't matter since flourite is inert and does not contain any real nutrients, it's a clay based substrate.


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

Do you really want to kill off all the good bacteria and whatever nitrogen rich mulm has settled in the substrate just to kill some snails? You would be doing more harm that good. If they are Malaysian trumpet snails, they are good for the substrate because they tunnel helping to aerate the substrate and feed on decaying organics.

If you are having a population explosion of snails , that is due to an over abundance of food for them to live on. Its a sign of a tank that needs a serious cleaning. You can actually control the snails by taking better care of your tank. If its just a few then its not anything to worry about any way.

Ecco complete is also a clay gravel. Supposedly it has live bacteria added. Its the organic acids and compounds that help make the minerals more usable to the plants. For the most part common snails do very little damage to plants.


----------

